# WOC:  Peacocky discussion



## MAChostage (Sep 30, 2010)

Too early to dish on this one?  I think not!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Don't know why, but the eyeshadows have me so excited!  The lipcolors don't sound half bad either?  Thoughts?


----------



## 2browneyes (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm excited about the eyeshadows bcuz they're supposed to be like Starflash.  I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Starflash so these should be GREAT!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 30, 2010)

Based on the color descriptions, I'm not interested in any of the lipcolors, but the finish sounds amazing... I'm trying to honor my indefinite lippie no-buy besides.

I'm eager to see the actual product, because I love peacock EVERYTHING, so the name alone piqued my interest. 

So far,  the eyeshadows I'm checking for are:

paparazz-she-deep copper bronze
sexpectations-metallic burgandy
spectacle of yourself-deep bronze
dandizette-navy with silver pearlized pigments
odalisque-deep teal
noir plum-true purple with silver pearlized pigments
ego-forest green

I'm sure my list'll be significantly smaller by the time product photos and swatches make their rounds.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 1, 2010)

The shadows sound so pretty! Can't wait to see.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm hoping (for my wallet's sake) that a lot of the eye shadows are similar to Ben Nye Lumiere shadows that I already have, but some definitely sound interesting, like the forest greens shade.


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 1, 2010)

So far I have 6 lippies and 4 e/s on my list.  I hope I'm able to cut down to 4 or 5 items total.  :no:


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 1, 2010)

this collection sounds really pretty. i'm excited for this...i can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm excited for this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My list so far:

*Eyes:*
Odalisque - Deep teal
Ego - Forest green
Unflappable - Frosted black with purple pearlized pigments
Dadizette - Navy with silver pearlized pigments
Tweet Me - Gold bronze

*Lips:*
Scandalicious - blue fuchisa. As if I could say no to a hot pinky/purple lippie >_<
Peacocky - Sky blue with red pearlized pigments - Sounds really interesting


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll have to see the shadows in person.

For the lips:

exxxhibitionist-redtoned coral
so vain-muted midtone coral
strut your stuff-bright rue red
temper tantra-midtone reddish brown
scandelicious-blue fuchsia
love peck-blackened blood red

The blue sounds wonderful, but I doubt I will buy it.


----------



## Prototype83 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm more excited for this collection than I was for VV!!!

...yeah, I said it!


----------



## honybr (Oct 11, 2010)

I can't wait to see swatches of the lippies.  I won't be getting any shadows, but I will do serious damage with those lip colors.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 14, 2010)

Sounds intereresting especially the lipcolors. However like most of the posters in this tread I'm taking a wait and see position on the eyeshadows. I wonder if they are a reinvention of the Metal X cream shadows?


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 15, 2010)

The new eyeshadow formula isn't in actual cream form; my understanding is that they are in powder form and apply smoothly like cream/butter. Nothing like Metal X.



DILLIGAF said:


> Sounds intereresting especially the lipcolors. However like most of the posters in this tread I'm taking a wait and see position on the eyeshadows. I wonder if they are a reinvention of the Metal X cream shadows?


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 13, 2010)

Looking forward to the MetalX eyecolors since I don't own any and a couple of lippies


----------



## IvyTrini (Nov 26, 2010)

I am really excited for this collection! I loved the Metal X shadows and eager to see them especially the teal one!


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes, I see 5 (from the photos posted) that I will probably snatch up!


----------



## User38 (Nov 28, 2010)

uyyyyyy

  	no no no, these are not at all like the old Metal Xers.... these were originally called Metal Rocks, then the name was changed to Mega Metals because the finish is metallic but not glittery or gritty. The collection was then marketed with Peacocky.... lol.  I won't even go into the history of the names.

  	these are smooth, buttery and apply like a cream but are powder.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 14, 2010)

Ahhhhh!  Temptalia has the promo photos up, and I am frothing at the mouth!  Love Peck looks divine!  I see 3 of the lipcolors I def want and I'm still stuck on about 5 shadows.  I gotta pare this list down!


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm beyond excited.


----------



## User38 (Dec 14, 2010)

^ I am glad all of you like the formal promo pics -- the products are lovely as I have stated here since last June.... you guys still don't trust me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	o ye of little faith !


----------



## BadBadGirl (Dec 14, 2010)

BadBadGirl said:


> The blue sounds wonderful, but I doubt I will buy it.


 
	I've decided to get the blue, even if I never use it!

  	Flaunting It or Scandelicious
  	Love Peck
  	Peacocky
  	Strut Your Stuff
  	Super
  	Temper Tantrum


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 15, 2010)

Okay, I'm down to these after seeing the real promo pics, but I might eliminate "spectacle", by the time I can swatch.

sexxxpectations-metallic burgandy
spectacle of yourself-deep bronze
odalisque-deep teal
noir plum-true purple with silver pearlized pigments


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 16, 2010)

Her Greyness you had me from BOA blush


----------



## sss215 (Dec 16, 2010)

promo pics!   OMG they all look freaking fab!    I like the blue lip color.  i can see myself using it with some reds and pinks  lipsticks.  creating my own colors.  OH MY!

  	this is a very nice collection


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 16, 2010)

Its just nice to have a splash of color right in the middle of winter. After my UD Naked palette I'm neutraled out. Bring on the Brights!!!


----------



## User38 (Dec 16, 2010)

Agreed Dilli -- as I said before, like VV this is going to be a major collex... enjoy !!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jan 1, 2011)

ok ladies more swatches are out...need input on which items are must haves for WOC?!?!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 1, 2011)

Ashley - I saw this collection in store and the colors didnt really jump out to me.  Just looking at the colors and not the formula of alot of the e/s just look like stuff you probably already have in your collection.  So I walked away without purchasing anything. 

  	Im going to go through my stash and look at what I have. . and then maybe look at this collection one more time just to make sure.

  	If things look pretty similar,  is it really necessary to have both ?? I mean really when its on your face can you really tell a difference ??  This is going to be the question I ask myself b4 I buy things bcuz MAC is coming out with things way too fast for me.


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 1, 2011)

This was exactly my thinking.  Temptalia's dupe swatches really surprised me at just how similar a lot of these colors are to other MAC -- and UD -- colors (that I already own).



BeautyByLele said:


> Ashley - I saw this collection in store and the colors didnt really jump out to me.  Just looking at the colors and not the formula of alot of the e/s just look like stuff you probably already have in your collection.  So I walked away without purchasing anything.
> 
> Im going to go through my stash and look at what I have. . and then maybe look at this collection one more time just to make sure.
> 
> If things look pretty similar,  is it really necessary to have both ?? I mean really when its on your face can you really tell a difference ??  This is going to be the question I ask myself b4 I buy things bcuz MAC is coming out with things way too fast for me.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 2, 2011)

Kissable Lipcolor. Thats all Im going to say,


----------



## rockin (Jan 2, 2011)

Does the Kissable Lipcolour have staying power, or is it likely to get 'kissed off' easily?  Does it live up to its name?


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 2, 2011)

Haha!  You've already sold me on Flaunting It.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






DILLIGAF said:


> Kissable Lipcolor. Thats all Im going to say,


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jan 2, 2011)

BeautyByLele said:


> Ashley - I saw this collection in store and the colors didnt really jump out to me.  Just looking at the colors and not the formula of alot of the e/s just look like stuff you probably already have in your collection.  So I walked away without purchasing anything.
> 
> Im going to go through my stash and look at what I have. . and then maybe look at this collection one more time just to make sure.
> 
> If things look pretty similar,  is it really necessary to have both ?? I mean really when its on your face can you really tell a difference ??  This is going to be the question I ask myself b4 I buy things bcuz MAC is coming out with things way too fast for me.


	Soooooooooooo true Lele, thats why i passed on the shadows and i'm only getting love peck and flaunting it, and i'll have to see scandelicious in store.

  	and its not necessary to have both and that's my thinking lately, i have a lot of dupes and i've been buying things because you know, the name sounds cool or it just looks so pretty and then i get it home and its like "oh wow, this looks like that one..."


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 2, 2011)

rockin said:


> Does the Kissable Lipcolour have staying power, or is it likely to get 'kissed off' easily?  Does it live up to its name?


 
	I went to lunch with a friend on Friday and I put it on around 11am. It stayed on my lips until I had a slice of pizza around 2ish. I have yet to find a lip color that will withstand pizza.


----------



## vintageroses (Jan 2, 2011)

I so want the kissable lipcolour! They sound & look amazing! I'm eyeing on Flaunting It already!


----------



## FlippinFaces360 (Jan 2, 2011)

So far I'm loving this collection :eyelove:  Kissable lipcolour:  Super/ Woo Me Flaunting- is a must Exxxhibitionist  Shadow: Tweet me  Peek at you Ego- is a must Sexpectations- is a must


----------



## XicanaQueen (Jan 3, 2011)

I think I might try a couple of the Kissable Lipcolour's in Woo Me, Super and So Vain. Temptalias swatches look nice.


----------



## sss215 (Jan 3, 2011)

BeautyByLele said:


> Ashley - I saw this collection in store and the colors didnt really jump out to me.  Just looking at the colors and not the formula of alot of the e/s just look like stuff you probably already have in your collection.  So I walked away without purchasing anything.
> 
> Im going to go through my stash and look at what I have. . and then maybe look at this collection one more time just to make sure.
> 
> If things look pretty similar,  is it really necessary to have both ?? I mean really when its on your face can you really tell a difference ??  This is going to be the question I ask myself b4 I buy things bcuz MAC is coming out with things way too fast for me.


  	The difference is the new formula and texture: creaseless, smooth, made with vitamins that are suppose to benefit the skin around your eye.  That is what sold me.  I am skipping colors like blues, purples and greens and the other fantasy colors and going for the chocolate brown one.  I know I will get frequent use out of it.  That is my strategy for not spending too much

  	I don't expect making a major haul out of this collection & some of this may end up in the CCO when its all said and done.  I'll get something else then.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay, after checking my stash and comparing ( I did alot of thinking) . . . I just put an order in for Paparazz-she, Centre Stage, Spectacle of Yourself, and Top of the Posh


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hmmm..I kind of want Centre Stage.

  	I only ordered  Paparazz-she,


----------



## Soundclash (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll be ordering the kissable colors for sure, but the shadows seem so dupable.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jan 5, 2011)

SSS215, thanks for your review..Fab.  I hauled alil.  I got
  	Flaunting it
  	Peacocky

  	And in the shadows:
  	Noir Plum
  	Odalisque
  	Paparazz-she
  	Sexpectations.... and yea that is a must! I can see it being a everyday, maybe just a color on the lid shadow for me.


----------



## sss215 (Jan 5, 2011)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> SSS215, thanks for your review..Fab.  I hauled alil.  I got
> Flaunting it
> Peacocky
> 
> ...


  	 awesome.  you will love them!


----------



## L281173 (Jan 5, 2011)

BadBadGirl said:


> I've decided to get the blue, even if I never use it!
> Flaunting It or Scandelicious
> Love Peck
> Peacocky
> ...


	I am debating about the Peacocky Lipcolor.  I am really liking it as per Temptalias review.  I am debating if I would ever really use it.  What do you think?  I am an NW45.


----------



## L281173 (Jan 5, 2011)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> SSS215, thanks for your review..Fab.  I hauled alil.  I got
> Flaunting it
> Peacocky
> 
> ...


 
	What was the Peacocky like  I am really feeling that lipcolor.  Please swatch and post.


----------



## devin (Jan 5, 2011)

I just posted swatches in the swatch forum with the eyeshadow colors and some comparisons. I'm nc45 for reference.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 6, 2011)

I picked up Odalisque, Specatacle of Yourself, and Noir Plum. I might go back for Ego, it's really nice.


----------



## honybr (Jan 6, 2011)

HeavenLeiBlu said:


> I picked up Odalisque, Specatacle of Yourself, and Noir Plum. *I might go back for Ego, it's really nice.*


 
	That's the one I'm debating too.  I don't know that Forest Green is an acurate description - it seemed more green/teal in person.  I really did like it though.

  	I got Spectacle of Yourself and Tweet Me.  Tweet Me was a pleasant surprise.  I thought it might look ashy on my skin but it was gorgeous warm peach that caught different colors in the light.  WOC do try that one.


----------



## erica_1020 (Jan 6, 2011)

OK I am NC45/C7 and I got
  	shadows-Top of the Posh, Odalisque, Paparazz-she

	not from the collection ---Prep and Prime finishing powder

	I can't wait to wear these shadows on eyes. I swatched on my hand and they looked so good. Was hard to just get 3. Would have gotten more if they would fit it my palettes


----------



## CGM (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm nw47, I picked up peacocky, paparazz-she, odalisque, and noir plum. I think I'll go back tomorrow for another peacocky. I loved ALL the lipcolors but I didn't feel like any of them were MUST haves.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 6, 2011)

I went back to the store and swatched Tweet Me, it is indeed very pretty !!!!!!!!! I didnt pick it up cuz im still debating, I might go back and pick it up later if it is still there.  The MA did say that is was very close to melon pigment

  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *honybr* 


		 			 				I got Spectacle of Yourself and Tweet Me.  Tweet Me was a pleasant surprise.  I thought it might look ashy on my skin but it was gorgeous warm peach that caught different colors in the light.  WOC do try that one.


----------



## L281173 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yesterday, I purchased the Exxxhibitionist and Scandelicious Kissable Colors.  I was so eager to try out the Peacocky Lipcolor.  I tried it and I was not that impressed.  It would require that you mix it with another color such as red or pink.  Peacocky is not an ideal everyday color, but it more costumey in nature.  Think Fashion Runway.  Even though, I like the Love Peck and Strut Your Stuff Kissable colors, I passed.  I already have too many colors that are similar in color to those two shades.  I also purchased the Chickery and Magenta Lipliners yesterday.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 7, 2011)

Thinking about going back to get kissable lipcolor Super and Tweet Me e/s becuz I dont have melon pigment or I might just click on the submit button because I have them in my cart already.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 7, 2011)

I picked up six of the shadows today (Papparazz-she, Dalliance, Dandizette, Ego, Noir Plum, and Mating Call) but I am wondering if I should order Center Stage.  It looks so basic, but then I don't know if I own anything like it.  I know I don't need Unflappable because I have Smut, but I love Smut, which makes me want Unflappable, which makes no sense.  I am surprised to hear so many raves about Sexpectations because it seems so similar to Cranberry.  Do those of you who love it, own Cranberry as well?  Did anyone buy Prance?  

  	The colors are so pretty, but I couldn't justify so many of them because they are so similar to things I already have.  Oh and I think Urban Decay's X might be a dupe for Tweet Me.  


  	ETA: My MUA put Odalisque in my bag instead of Ego, so I swatched it with colors I thought were similar; if you have UD Haight, it is an exact dupe.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 8, 2011)

I was a little disappointed in this collection.  Some of the colors were too similar to items I already have from Illamasqua & Urban Decay as well as perm items that I've been lemming for a while so I ended up purchasing more perm items.  I got Flaunting It l/g and Dalliance e/s.  I didn't get Love Peck l/g but it's a must if you're short on blood reds or burgundy lippies.  (I'm not.)  I was surprised at how bad Temper Tantra l/g and Super l/g looked on me.  I usually can pull those type of colors off with no problems.  And So Vain l/g, Vanity Fair l/g, and Woo Me l/g were hot, chalky messes.  I'm not surprised that this collection hasn't done as well as others have predicted.  The MUAs were really pushing the Peacocky items, but customers weren't interested.


----------



## Cocosmith (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok so I picked up 4 l/g-
  	1.exxx-hibitionist (coral)
  	2. peacocky (blue)- not for everyday wear, but its nice when u want to be daring
  	3. scandelicious (fushia pink)
  	4. love pecks (burgundy)- reminds me of cunning-which I love

  	I also got 3 e/s
  	1. Odalisque- This is very similar to Urban Decay Haight (Teal Blue)
  	2. Noir Plum (purple)
  	3. Paparazzshe

  	Sexpectations reminded me alot of Cranberry also. I did like Ego, may go back n get.  I also have to check out Tweet Me and Flaunting it.


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 8, 2011)

I bought Prance, it surprised me that it was just so pretty and I was that taken by it.  I do think that it has some kind of similarity to Vex, which I adore, but I just think that it's a standout.

  	I totally agree with you about UD's X being a dupe for Tweet Me.  When I look at Tweet Me I see so many acceptable substitutes, and all have been mentioned on Specktra I'm pretty sure.




Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I picked up six of the shadows today (Papparazz-she, Dalliance, Dandizette, Ego, Noir Plum, and Mating Call) but I am wondering if I should order Center Stage.  It looks so basic, but then I don't know if I own anything like it.  I know I don't need Unflappable because I have Smut, but I love Smut, which makes me want Unflappable, which makes no sense.  I am surprised to hear so many raves about Sexpectations because it seems so similar to Cranberry.  Do those of you who love it, own Cranberry as well?  Did anyone buy Prance?
> 
> The colors are so pretty, but I couldn't justify so many of them because they are so similar to things I already have.  Oh and I think Urban Decay's X might be a dupe for Tweet Me.
> 
> ...


----------



## sss215 (Jan 8, 2011)

HeavenLeiBlu said:


> That's the one I'm debating too.  I don't know that Forest Green is an acurate description - it seemed more green/teal in person.  I really did like it though.
> I got Spectacle of Yourself and Tweet Me.  Tweet Me was a pleasant surprise.  I thought it might look ashy on my skin but it was gorgeous warm peach that caught different colors in the light.  WOC do try that one.


	Ego is like the Antique Green pigment, that has teal in it, but greener.  Forest green, not really.


----------



## User38 (Jan 8, 2011)

I so agree with you Curly.. let's see how things roll for the rest of the year.


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Jan 11, 2011)

Can you B2M for any of these things yet?


----------



## devin (Jan 11, 2011)

^^No, unfortunately you can't. Only plain package Mac eyeshadows, lipsticks(minus VG), and lipglass. The lipglass and plain package eyeshadows are only available for B2M at freestanding stores.


----------



## ms. kendra (Jan 12, 2011)

I ordered Sex-spectations, and Scandelicious. The rest of this collection seems like stuff that's already been out. I agree with the poster that said MAC releases too many collections. Everything starts to look the same after a while. I try not to buy anything that's similar to what I already have, plus I'm still building up items from the permanent line.


----------



## IvyTrini (Jan 14, 2011)

I was super excited for this collection esp. the eye shadows and while they have great texture, the colours are mostly dupeble.  Nothing too unique.  After much debate, I eventually just passed on the collection.  I did not want to buy something just for the sake of buying something and nothing really grabbed my attention.  I'll save my cash for other collections.


----------



## lojical1 (Feb 7, 2011)

I *literally* just picked up paparazz-she x2 and odalisque. LOOOOOOVE. beautiful colors that I can not simply wait to rock. I also cannot wait to check out WW in person this weekend at the event held at my closest store.


----------

